
How 'Solid' realizes the web as it was originally envisioned - gerbilly
https://solid.inrupt.com/how-it-works
======
gjvc
see also this page 2 of 4 interview with Alan Kay

[http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/interview-
wit...](http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/interview-with-alan-
kay/240003442?pgno=2)

